# Torque Specs and pattern for B&S 311707



## sauerkraut (Nov 16, 2008)

Torque Specs and pattern for B&S 311707

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

Does anyone know what the torques specs and pattern is for a Briggs and Stratton 17HP 311707 0132E1

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Torque to *220 INCH* lbs


----------



## sauerkraut (Nov 16, 2008)

30yeartech thanks for info , would you know what the torque value for the rod is?

thanks for help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a link to the Briggs & Stratton engine spec chart. 

http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/Engine Specifications Chart_ms3992.pdf


----------



## sauerkraut (Nov 16, 2008)

30yearTech THX


----------

